# [Linux] Tutorials posten???



## Marcus Roffmann (25. Oktober 2001)

Hi!
Ich würde gerne hier ab und zu meine Tutorials zu Linux posten, aber hab keine Ahnung wie.

Ich meine bei den Programmiersprachen z.B. gibt's ja eine eigene Sektion für Tutorials, hier nicht.

Frage an die Admins, Mod's usw.:
Darf man dann hier einfach reinposten oder wie?


----------



## Dunsti (25. Oktober 2001)

prinzipiell sind diese Foren *nicht nur* zum Fragen da. Als es die speziellen Tutorial-Foren noch nicht gab wurden Tutorials auch in den entsprechenden Foren (wie z.B. JavaScript, PHP, usw.) gepostet.

Der einzige Nachteil ist, daß man solche Beiträge dann nicht immer als Tutorials erkennt, und daß sie im Laufe der Zeit immer weiter "nach unten" wandern, wenn keiner mehr was in diesem Thread postet.

Die Idee, auch hier ein eigenes Tutorial-Forum zu eröffnen ist sicher sinnvoll. (@Ibiza: mach ma  )
Bis dahin kannst Du die Tutorials ja hier rein posten, und wir verschieben diese dann, wenn das neue Forum da ist.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (25. Oktober 2001)

Alles klar, denn legen wir mal los!


----------



## Dunsti (29. Oktober 2001)

so, das Forum dafür steht: OS-Tutorials 

auch hier bitte nicht wundern, wenn Postings nicht sofort erscheinen, das Forum ist "moderiert", d.h. Beiträge müssen von einem Moderator freigeschaltet werden !!!! 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

